# Lederverarbeitung-spezialisierung BC



## j4ck_daniels (23. April 2007)

Hallo,
ich habe eine frage bezüglich der lederverarbeitungs-spezialisierung. vor bc war ich stammeslederer.
ich habe nun aber vor, die netherdrachenschuppenrüstung zu erlernen.
http://www.buffed.de/?f=ebenholzfarbene
diese benötigt jedoch drachenlederer-spezialisierung. muss ich jetzt meinen beruf löschen und von null auf neu skillen um mich dann irgendwann auf drachenlederer zu spezialisieren? oder wurden die spezialisierungen mit bc neutralisiert und ich kann auf 375 skillen und das dann erlernen? oder erfolgt irgendwann eine erneute spezialisierung?

ich bin mittlerweile auf skill 357, bitte um antwort da das skillen extrem teuer und zeitaufwendig ist und ich mir sicher sein muss bevor ich weitermache  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 vielen dank im voraus schonmal für alle antworten  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

ps: habe die suchfunktion benutzt und bisher keinen wirklich befriedigenden thread gefunden...


----------



## Sonnenjäger (23. April 2007)

hi 

eigentlich kann man bei dem wo man die speziallesirung erlenrt hat die auch wieder verlernen um ne andere specialisirung zu erlernen


----------



## j4ck_daniels (23. April 2007)

ok danke für die info 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


früher (vielleicht auch viel früher...) konnte man seine spezialisierung nicht einfach so verlernen, da bin ich mir ziemlich sicher... gut dass sie es geändert haben 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


habs grad für 100g verlernt und kann drachenlederer werden nun *freu*


----------



## Gahid (23. April 2007)

wieso 100g? das kostet doch nix das verlernen  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Guernica (24. April 2007)

Gahid schrieb:


> wieso 100g? das kostet doch nix das verlernen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.




Das Verlernen von einer Spezialisierung, ohne den kompletten Beruf zu verlernen, hat seinen Preis ;-)


----------



## Gahid (24. April 2007)

geht das auch bei schneiderei? also mondstoff bzw schatten zb?


----------



## Sonnenjäger (24. April 2007)

Gahid schrieb:


> geht das auch bei schneiderei? also mondstoff bzw schatten zb?



musste mal den speziallisten von dennen fachgebiet ansprechen und gucken ob dort was steht


----------

